# Where do I buy new horns and mids from



## rxbuzz (May 7, 2011)

Hi all. I am wanting to buy a new set of ID horn's and some 6 1/2" mids like x65's, I have just totalled my old car (toyota hiace van) from a bloke not giving way, and because my car was under 2 years old I get a brand new one.

I had some full bodied cd-2's and cx62's in the old van and I want to put some mini body horns in this time round cause last time they were a nightmare to fit, I had to chop my old brake pedal and fab up a new one, something I dont want to do again.

So my questions are,
should i spend the money on the more expensive horn?

is the x65 a good mid even now eric has left?

should I look at buying a better mid if the new x65's are ****?

can I buy my speakers from eric direct or do I have to go to woofers etc or somebody else?

I have to buy everything within the next week as I have free postage from LA with a mate that is a pilot.

Thanks for your help.

Cheers Ash


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

Get a hold of Matt at Backyard Installers......They'll provide the rest!!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Diezel10 said:


> Get a hold of Matt at Backyard Installers......They'll provide the rest!!


That site has been down for some time. Contact Eric on here. He has the horn bodies & some compression drivers also. 

As far as a mid, I'd search around the Pro Audio realm for something with a higher efficiency, like B&C, 18 Sound, Faital Pro, Ciare, etc.


----------



## rxbuzz (May 7, 2011)

fish said:


> As far as a mid, I'd search around the Pro Audio realm for something with a higher efficiency, like B&C, 18 Sound, Faital Pro, Ciare, etc.


Hey fish is there any mid's that stand out above the rest? I cant really fit any bigger speaker than a 6 1/2" in the door, the old cx's were ok but they didn't like to be pushed too hard.

I have a cross fire amp to run the mids, I got it tested and it put out 174 rms a channel. If i go for a different mid should I really have a bigger amp so that I have more head room?

How much do I have to spend to get nice mids?

Cheers, Ash


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

What frequency band do you plan on playing the mid? I really like the 18 Sound 6ND430... Eighteen Sound Speakers - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" woofer has a lightweight neodymium magnet. Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" subwoofers are available here. 18 Sound speaker components. I haven't heard it, but from everything I've read it's pretty special.

There's a couple reviews on here.

You don't have to spend a whole lot of cash to get some good sounding mids. Check out the Eminence at Parts Express, they get good reviews as well.

Eminence Alpha-6C 6" Midrange 4 Ohm 290-399


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

the x65 is middle of the road for sensitivity, but they sound great. 92dB 1w/1m is not bad, but there are better. just dont forget what your goal is and also what you will trade off by going with an ultra sensitive door speaker.

at 108-112dB 1w/1m that the horns have, you are gonna have to put alot more power into the mid to catchup or turn down the horn WAY down. (more than likely a combination of both)


----------



## rxbuzz (May 7, 2011)

minbari said:


> the x65 is middle of the road for sensitivity, but they sound great. 92dB 1w/1m is not bad, but there are better. just dont forget what your goal is and also what you will trade off by going with an ultra sensitive door speaker.
> 
> at 108-112dB 1w/1m that the horns have, you are gonna have to put alot more power into the mid to catchup or turn down the horn WAY down. (more than likely a combination of both)


I understand that no 6 1/2 will keep up to the horns, the old cd-2's I had way overpowered the cx62's I had.

I'm not looking for the loudest system by any means, the van is not the nicest inviroment to have the horns in but the horns were unbelieveable to listen too, even with a cheap set of jvc 6 1/2's the system sounded great.

I dont mind spending a few hundred on mids, I am getting free shipping from the US to Aus so I dont mind spending that little extra to get something special.

I would like to be able to run them pretty hard if needed. The whole system is running thru a 3sixty.2 off the standard head unit.

What do you reccomend around the $200 mark?

Also should I just get the cheaper ID horns instead of spending double on the dearer ones?

Cheers, Ash


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

never heard ultras, from my understanding of them, they handle 120watts instead 40watts (not that you will even push either to potential) and the ultras are supposed to have a little better top end response.

I hope you dont think I was steering you away from the x65s, they sound great and would be a good choice. if you go with some of the pro-audio ultra senstive drivers that are out there you have to be careful. alot of them to do not have great low end response as a trade off for all that sensitivity. good ol irons law at work.


----------



## rxbuzz (May 7, 2011)

So buying the x65's will be just as good as any other speaker in that price bracket?

With regards to low end response are you saying that a more sensitive speaker will not have the same spectrum of range coverage that something like the x65 have?

I was happy with the old cx62's and they sounded good enough. The main problem was that the phase plug would not stay centre so I pulled them out and glue'd a cap in their place. I would reuse them but they were second hand when I got them and had some voice coil damage. 

So I'll get the cheaper horns but still undecieded on the mids.

thanks for all your help


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

The x65 have some of that trade off, they will play nicely to about 75hz. The cxs are a little less sensitive but will play a little lower, depends on where your sub kicks in.

I have seen some 6.5 that were 100DB 1w/1m, but only played to 120 hz.

Do a google on "irons law". Will explain

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

if you contact eric on here he'll steer you into the right direction for any question you have concerning mids and horns. since he is still selling the horns under his name he has a few pro audio mids that will do the job that's he's had good experience with.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/members/eric-stevens.html


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

minbari said:


> The x65 have some of that trade off, they will play nicely to about 75hz. The cxs are a little less sensitive but will play a little lower, depends on where your sub kicks in.
> 
> I have seen some 6.5 that were 100DB 1w/1m, but only played to 120 hz.
> 
> ...


That's "Hoffman's Iron Law"


----------

